# ziva's play time (pick heavy and with one video)



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I let the tiels out for a bit zivi decided to come out pumkin stayed in the cage didnt want to come out. Keets are just now being let out of course. 

Heres ziva the little she-devil tiel.


























(snuck a shot of pumpkin)








(Knew she was a little she-devil*note her eyes only look like that because of the camera)









And finally the video:
(Song Ace of Bace Cruel Summer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf8MfjbWvuU


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes adorable lol shes really got a full crest too!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Aaaaawwwwww.....if Ziva is a "she-devil" then Sunny must be the "arch-devil", haw haw haw....:rofl:

Would you like to trade tiels? I'll give you Sunny for Ziva.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> Aaaaawwwwww.....if Ziva is a "she-devil" then Sunny must be the "arch-devil", haw haw haw....:rofl:
> 
> Would you like to trade tiels? I'll give you Sunny for Ziva.


Haha, only if you don't mind a slight biter. When her wings are cliped she's fine and kind but when her wings aren't trimmed man does she make blood come out. She's still timid of hands she doesn't wanna fully learn step up. She also has to be taken 2 hands out of the cage giggles. Plus, she is about 9-12 weeks maybe a little older. Had her since may 7th of this year.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

She is soooooooo..... cute! That vid is adorable. Yeah..she seems light a mischievous one


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> She is soooooooo..... cute! That vid is adorable. Yeah..she seems light a mischievous one


Oh that she is.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Seems to me like she is quite in her element!!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Seems to me like she is quite in her element!!!


Yes, she's the trouble maker I hope my new teiel behaves like :giggles: Charlie does for his owner. I do need work with her/him though a bit more he/she has a metal band on it's leg. It's a breader bird from a breader probably hand fed but it wasn't in the hand fed cage(I almost went with a hand fed baby that would sit still long enough I asked them which ones out of the hand fed ones seem like they'd be handled more and omg they had one that would already sit on your finger then my mom and my gran and I look up after we heare *whistles* from a tiel who looked like pumpkin*giggles* he stood near the edge and was whisling different toons. I put my finger up to see if it will give it a kiss it backed up then we noiced the white face. Had to get it I told the lady who owns the store since she goes there for work and it's an family owned buisness. from the seems of it even if it's a local pet shop thats been around years.

if it even had the pink lutino eyes and was part whiteface part lutino it old her I would have jumped at that one right there and then. or even if they had a lutino one I would have been like I WANT THE pure gray and lutino they'd look at me like one i'd be like no I want both they'd be like alright no more birdsd after that so my white face is my last one for now.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Your babies are pretty and I like the cages too!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> Your babies are pretty and I like the cages too!


Thank you. Sketch is in the cage that pumkin and ziva were in


----------

